# HOW DO GROW MY MARES MANE & TAIL, FAST!?



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

I have recently bought MTG and have been using it on her rain rot, but i have read it will also do wonders on her mane and tail, is that true?

i really don't want to pull her mane so short to band it for shows, as i think it would look a lot better if it were really long. Does anyone have any tips for me on what to do to make her mane and tail to make them grow as LONG AS POSSIBLE? 

it seems like her mane won't grow any longer then it is now [about 3-4 inches short from being longer then her neck.] along with her tail which won't grow any longer then her hock 

SO PLEASE! tips on how i should use MTG to make her mane and tail grow faster, and tips on how to take care of her mane and tail to make them grow are THE BEST!!! thanks!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

MTG has worked well for me when Vida had rubbed her tail from a skin condition. I have a filly that is having problem growing out her mane and tail because it keeps breaking at the ends.
I think it depends on where the problem lies. If the hair itself is weak like my filly, your better off using a hair conditioner or adding a supplement to the diet. If its a skin problem the MTG does work wonders. 
Next time I give my filly a bath I plan on using my Matrix Biolage leave in hair conditioner (a people product) on her mane and tail. I've used it on my own hair for years :lol: I want to try Eqyss Mega-tek rebuilder ($29.95) http://www.eqyss.com/mega_tek2.asp 
The price has been holding me back, but it looks interesting.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

MTG should work.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

MTG should sponsor this forum...It gets RAVE reviews here!!! 8)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

amen! LOL


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

Vidaloco - 
hmm, thanks for the details. now that you mention it, her mane and tail COULD be breaking off at the ends. that would make a lot of since... maybe iwill do BOTH just to check it. =]
i was also thinking of putting her mane up all braided and put a slinkie on her face. i have this one below...

would that work you think?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

MTG is amazing stuff! I love it! 

I would apply MTG to her mane and tail everyday for 2 weeks and then slow down with it. After you apply if you should wrap her mane and tail. A slinky (like you have above will work fine) and for her tail just braid it and then vet wrap it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

MTG will work, put it at the root (stinks). You can also use, I think it's called Healthy Hair, it's a moisturizing conditioner, it's pink, you mix it with water and put it in a spray bottle, spray it everyday. don't brush your mane everyday because that will break it, take it and seperate it into thick braids and let it hang (dont' braid the forelock). and then you can do the same with the tail, braid it and leave it in a thick braid or put it in a tube.....


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> MTG is amazing stuff! I love it!
> 
> I would apply MTG to her mane and tail everyday for 2 weeks and then slow down with it. After you apply if you should wrap her mane and tail. A slinky (like you have above will work fine) and for her tail just braid it and then vet wrap it.


I agree...MTG with slinky for mane and MTG with vet wrap for tail. I keep my horses tails all in vet wrap unless I am showing. All their tails drag on the ground.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah, i know that putting her tail in a bag will do wonders, but i just don't ever get un-lazy enough to redo it when it falls out... [which it seems like it does no matter what] 

well thanks guys! =]


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

If you would like serious step by step directions on how to have really healthy, strong and long mane and tail just say the word.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL yeah it does smell like bacon grease, hahaha!  It is a great product, though.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

Jrchloe said:


> If you would like serious step by step directions on how to have really healthy, strong and long mane and tail just say the word.


please! lol
that would be very nice of you. =]
if you're willing to type something like that out for me i am more then happy to have it. =]


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

I think this is everything:

Washing the Mane and Tail:

What you will need:

Hot Oil Treatment (Alberto VO5 Shower Works)
Shampoo (I like Alberto VO5 Normal Shampoo because its only $1 and it cleanses well)
Conditioner (I like Suave Professionals Humectant Conditioner, it does a great job and its under $3)

Procedure:

Mane:

Wet the mane 
Apply the Hot Oil Treatment following the label instructions
Rinse out the oil
Apply an adequate amount of shampoo to your hand
Spread the shampoo along the top of the crest
Concentrate on scrubbing the crest of the mane making sure the get all the dirt, dead skin and oil 
Run your hands down the rest of the mane but do not comb thru as it might break hairs
Rinse out shampoo well
Squeeze out excess water with hands
If the mane needs more moisture and there are many tangles apply a small amount of conditioner to your hand
Apply the conditioner to the bottom half of the mane and to the tangles
Let sit for 2-3 minutes 
Rinse conditioner out really well
Squeeze out water and let dry
When the mane is dry pick out tangles with fingers

Tail:

Wet the tail starting from the dock and going into the middle of the tail making sure to get the entire tail wet 
Apply the Hot Oil Treatment following label directions
Rinse out Hot Oil
Apply an adequate amount of shampoo to your hand 
Start at the top of the tail and spread the shampoo all along the tailbone 
Scrub the tail bone first making sure to get all of the dirt and dead skin off of the tailbone and don’t forget the bottom tip 
To do the rest of the tail just add a little more shampoo and kind of comb the shampoo thru the hair and rub together and not folding the tail up and swirling the hair which will cause large tangles 
Rinse tail really well making sure to get all of the shampoo out concentrating on the tailbone 
Squeeze out excess water 
Apply an adequate amount of conditioner to your hand 
Start at the bottom of the tail since it’s always the driest because it is farthest from the oils of the tailbone and work the conditioner up 
Leave conditioner in the tail for about 5-10 minutes 
Rinse tail really well making sure all of conditioner is rinsed out 
Pick out the tail hair by hair to reduce breaking the hair and remove all of the tangles 
Let the tail air dry or blow dry it

Braiding and Wrapping the tail 

What you will need:

Spray in leave in conditioner (Healthy Hair Care Moisterizer or Eqyss Avocado Mist)
Clean Tail Pouch (it’s the easiest thing) (http://ehorseequipment.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=508 or http://www.nationalbridle.com/product-p/1-4872.htm)
Thin Ouch less Hair Tie
MTG (if needed)

Braiding and Wrapping the Tail:

With a dry clean tail
Apply a small amount of MTG to the bottom tip of tailbone if needed
Spray leave in conditioner to length of tail combing through with fingers, let air dry for a minute or 2
From the bottom of the tail bone hold hair
Pull out feathers (the hair that’s on top half of the tail bone that are not as long as the rest of the tail)
Braid tail without the feathers tightening your way down.
At the bottom of the braid use a hair tie to secure the braid.
Then apply the tail pouch, looping the ties through the top of the braid so the pouch does not fall out
Check everyday for wetness.
If tail is wet take down.
Let dry and braid back up.

Wash and redo tail as needed (about every 4 – 6 weeks).

Everyday Care:

What you will need:

Small bucket of clean warm water with a shot of baby oil
Small Hard brush
Sponge
Leave in Conditioner 
MTG (if needed)

Procedure:

Mane:

Dip the hard brush into the water shake once to remove excess water
Rub the crest back and forth with the brush to remove dead skin and then gently bring brush down the rest of the mane to remove shavings and dirt
Every few days lightly apply leave in conditioner to the bottom half of the mane
Once a week apply a small amount of MTG to crest and rub in

Tail:

Check tail pouch for wetness and check in the middle of tail braid for wetness as well (stick your finger into the tail)
Clean bottom of the tail bone and butt area with sponge
Then dip the hard brush into the water shake once to remove excess water
Brush the bone and feathers parting feathers down the middle of the tail making sure to clean off dust and dead skin
Then apply leave in conditioner to feathers (as often as needed such as everyday or every other day and so on) and rub into bone with fingers
You can use the sponge to clean the nose and face as well (it depends on the horse in what order you use it hehe)
Once a week apply a small amount of MTG to the roots (tailbone) of the feathers 

For a show:

What you will need:

Clarifying Shampoo (I like White Rain because it’s a $1 and does a good job)
Volumizing Conditioner 
A Show Sheen like product
Blow Dryer
Vent Brush

Procedure:

Wash and condition tail as above
Pick out tail hair by hair to remove tangles
Blow dry hair using brush but do not use it with tangles just to help hair dry faster


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

whoa, VERY specific! 

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! =]]]]]


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

If you have any questions or would like any product recommendations just let me know. I'm a saddlebred girl and tails are very important to us so if you would like pictures of tails that are taken care of this way just let me know.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's my own bits:
Shampoo the roots of the hair and the tail bone--the long pieces of the mane and tail don't need the shampoo, it'll only dry them out.
Hair is most vulnerable when it's wet, so unlike everyone says... don't comb it while it's wet! Try not to brush it ever, it breaks hairs.
Only put MTG in once a week, and make sure the hair is protected by the sun (its oil, the sun will fry the hair!). The back of the bottle says once a week... and it says it for a reason. Clogging up the hair pores with oil won't help!
BAG THE TAIL. It prevents breakage. You don't have to worry about new growth as much as breakage. It takes a tail hair FOREVER to reach the ground... if it breaks, you have to start ALL over again!
DON'T BRAID THE MANE. What happens if you leave braids in, or bands in, or braids in your own hair? It eventually breaks the hair. A lot of people braid manes, but im not a huge fan of it, especially if there's no slinky--a horse can rip a hole braid off, instead of just a few hairs if he gets stuck on something!
Don't worry if the hair in the tail bag gets wet, it will be alright. I bag mine while they're soaked with oil, or conditioner, and I soak them through the bag if they seem dry and crunchy. They'll always dry, so no worries!
Good luck!


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

If you keep the tail bag wet the tail could rot and fall off. I have seen it happen with careless grooms, very sad since the tail will rot off from the bone. The best, safest thing to do if you do bag your horse's tail is to check it everyday and if its wet take it down and let it dry then you'll never have to worry about it getting rotten.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Many trainers I know of soak the tail in oils/water/conditioner and bag them... and pour conditioner/oil onto the tail bag when it dries out. I'm not trying to argue and say your way isn't good, just that water will not rot a tail out. Hair does not rot--maybe it could get some kind of weird bacteria or fungus, but it doesn't rot. (hence why skeletons/mummies still have their hair after thousands of years underground.) This is because the hair that you see is already dead; the living part of the hair is the follicle. It physically can't rot. 
With that being said, I occasionally let my horse's tail down just so it can air out, like once a month. Just makes me feel better, LOL!


----------

